# This could be one of the funniest things I have ever seen.



## Wannabe1 (Aug 8, 2004)

Just click on the link for the video.

http://www.compfused.com/directlink/111/ < New link that is work safe.

I hope you guys enjoy it half as much as I did! :lol:


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Oh man, I saw that awhile ago. I completely laughed my A$$ off. Hilarious.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Ah ha ha ha ha!!! Friggin awesome!

Dude It would be a good Idea to include the fact that the site is not work safe.

Scott :rock:


----------



## Wannabe1 (Aug 8, 2004)

SAPD";p="55215 said:


> Dude It would be a good Idea to include the fact that the site is not work safe.


Thanks for pointing that out. I never even noticed all those links before. I revised my post and replaced the link with a safe link.


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: This could be one of the funniest things I have ever see*

http://www.campchaos.com/show.php?iID=868
Look at this one


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: This could be one of the funniest things I have ever see*

and this one

http://www.campchaos.com/show.php?iID=885

and this

http://www.campchaos.com/show.php?iID=646


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: This could be one of the funniest things I have ever see*

*What the hell was she getting out of the tub for anyway?
I was half expecting to see a tarantula or something jump out of those grapes and cause her to lose all bowel control....

She was hurt badly though, maybe broke a rib which would certainly cause breathing difficulties.. OUCH...*


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: This could be one of the funniest things I have ever see*

Howard Stern uses her as a sound effect! I always wondered what that was from.


----------



## Wannabe1 (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: This could be one of the funniest things I have ever see*



KozmoKramer";p="55281 said:


> *What the hell was she getting out of the tub for anyway?
> b]** *


*

It was a 30 second race to see who could get more juice out...the funny thing is that she tried to cheat and then dumps...just thinking about makes me crack up. :lol:*


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

that was great!! i hope she is ok! i thought the stand was higher, and it was gonna fall over. ha that was hilarious!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

I loved that state of the union one. " Tonight i have a message for the people of Iraq, Go home and Die." Ah ha ha ha. Atfirst when I was watching it i'm like ummm, I already saw this like 3 years ago. That was funny.

Scott :rock:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: This could be one of the funniest things I have ever see*

Am I the only one that didn't think that grape thing was that funny? I normally laugh when people get hurt but that was just kind of pathetic. Could just be me though


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I thought it was hilarious just because she was like "OOOH OW OW OW I CANT BREATHE!" and she tried to cheat at the end which is why she fell over. Hahahha


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

badogg88";p="56035 said:


> I thought it was hilarious just because she was like "OOOH OW OW OW I CANT BREATHE!" and she tried to cheat at the end which is why she fell over. Hahahha


I think its do funny, every time I see it I laugh just as hard as first time I seen it, then when you watch it in slow motion, its funnier.

Phil


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: This could be one of the funniest things I have ever see*

Check out this kid.

http://www.campchaos.com/show.php?iID=650

Phil


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

Philly";p="56083 said:


> badogg88";p="56035 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was hilarious just because she was like "OOOH OW OW OW I CANT BREATHE!" and she tried to cheat at the end which is why she fell over. Hahahha
> ...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: This could be one of the funniest things I have ever see*



Philly";p="56085 said:


> Check out this kid.
> http://www.campchaos.com/show.php?iID=650 Phil


:L:*The Mentally Ill Should Not Breed....*:L:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Check out those supple meaty breasts on the Star Wars kid. He can't even put his arms down so he walks like a euro trash kid on Comm ave by BU.

Scott :rock:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Some new internet tech.
Scratch and Sniff
http://www.slabearkazad.com/sniff/


----------

